# Name for squirrel?



## Anguille

I'm caring for a 6 week baby squirrel with pneumonia. She has a good chance for recovery and release back into the wild. 

Meanwhile she needs a name.

I'm wavering between Schmutzele/Schmutzie and Cliquot. Any other suggestions???


----------



## del

scaramouche or sergeant crowley


----------



## Ravi

Quest!


----------



## Baruch Menachem

USMB.   She gathers nuts.









(I think Rocky is also a good name for a squirrel)


----------



## Barb

Anguille said:


> I'm caring for a 6 week baby squirrel with pneumonia. She has a good chance for recovery and release back into the wild.
> 
> Meanwhile she needs a name.
> 
> I'm wavering between Schmutzele/Schmutzie and Cliquot. Any other suggestions???



Rocky! You know, Rock and Bullwinkle...


----------



## Oddball

_*FOAMY!!*_


----------



## Truthmatters

Sciuromorpha


----------



## Anguille

Ravi said:


> Quest!


Or Phorminx?

EDIT : This rep comment was too funny not to share:




Name for squirrel?  04-21-2010 10:56 AM  del  don't you need more than one squirrel for that?


----------



## Anguille

del said:


> scaramouche or sergeant crowley


I like "Scaramouche". 

If I move her cage out on the porch "Sergent Crowley" might be appropriate.


----------



## Anguille

So many good ideas!


----------



## Care4all

*Chipper*...was my pet squirrel's name....mostly got the name from the sound he made....he was faster than lightening too, and that rhymed with Flipper at the time!


----------



## strollingbones

what, no pic???? come on now.....show us the squirrelly...i would name its ass ...lucky


----------



## Ravi

Anguille said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quest!
> 
> 
> 
> Or Phorminx?
> 
> EDIT : This rep comment was too funny not to share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name for squirrel?  04-21-2010 10:56 AM  del  don't you need more than one squirrel for that?
Click to expand...

 He knew?


----------



## del

Ravi said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quest!
> 
> 
> 
> Or Phorminx?
> 
> EDIT : This rep comment was too funny not to share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name for squirrel?  04-21-2010 10:56 AM  del  don't you need more than one squirrel for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He knew?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sarah G

Where I live right now we have black squirrels.  First I've ever seen.  

How about Puck.


----------



## Skull Pilot

name him Secret Squirrel


----------



## Mr. H.

Terry. Terry the squirrel.

Or do what my wife does, and ask the critter its name.


----------



## Sarah G

Mr. H. said:


> Terry. Terry the squirrel.
> 
> Or do what my wife does, and ask the critter its name.



Yeah!  What does this squirrel want to be.


----------



## Ringel05

I call mine Tree Rat.  All of them.


----------



## xsited1

Speed bump.


----------



## Dr.House

Baruch Menachem said:


> USMB.   She gathers nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I think Rocky is also a good name for a squirrel)



Full name is Rocket J. Squirrel...


----------



## Intense

anguille said:


> i'm caring for a 6 week baby squirrel with pneumonia. She has a good chance for recovery and release back into the wild.
> 
> Meanwhile she needs a name.
> 
> I'm wavering between schmutzele/schmutzie and cliquot. Any other suggestions???



lucky.


----------



## dilloduck

The Beave


----------



## Valerie

Anguille said:


> I'm caring for a 6 week baby squirrel with pneumonia. She has a good chance for recovery and release back into the wild.
> 
> Meanwhile she needs a name.
> 
> I'm wavering between Schmutzele/Schmutzie and *Cliquot*. Any other suggestions???





I like Cliquot!


----------



## Defiant1

Pneumy.


----------



## Zoom-boing

sealybobo


----------



## Intense

Mr. President.


----------



## Care4all

Intense said:


> Mr. President.



hahahahahahahahaha!  smart ass!  that was funny Intense!  Just caught me off guard!


----------



## JenyEliza

Anguille said:


> I'm caring for a 6 week baby squirrel with pneumonia. She has a good chance for recovery and release back into the wild.
> 
> Meanwhile she needs a name.
> 
> I'm wavering between Schmutzele/Schmutzie and Cliquot. Any other suggestions???



Not sure I get your names.   Can you post a picture of said 6 week old furry friend?  I would need to see her before I could suggest what her name is.

Thanks for taking her in and being her Mom.  That's pretty cool of you.  Didn't know you had it in you, Anguille!


----------



## uscitizen

You already gnaw it's name.


----------



## Anguille

uscitizen said:


> You already gnaw it's name.


No, I do nut.


----------



## Paulie

Call the little s.o.b. 'kravitz'


----------



## random3434

Anguille said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already gnaw it's name.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I do nut.
Click to expand...


Some people say you're shellfish, but almond going to say you're nice.


----------



## Ringel05

Don't let him loose in my neighborhood.  Me big white hunter.


----------



## csbarry

Baruch Menachem said:


> USMB.   She gathers nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I think Rocky is also a good name for a squirrel)



USMB ... She gathers nuts ... Thats so precious!


----------



## boedicca

I took care of a squirrel when in school.  His name was Critter - quite a cutie pie.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Anguille said:


> *Name for squirrel?*
> 
> I'm caring for a 6 week baby squirrel with pneumonia. She has a good chance for recovery and release back into the wild.
> 
> Meanwhile she needs a name.
> 
> I'm wavering between Schmutzele/Schmutzie and Cliquot. Any other suggestions???






*"Speedbump"*


----------



## froggy

Andy, from Funny Farm


----------



## AVG-JOE

xsited1 said:


> Speed bump.



Kudos.  I KNEW that I should have read this thread before posting my first thought.


----------



## WillowTree

Zoom-boing said:


> sealybobo






there ya go! the winner..


----------



## Anguille

Paulie said:


> Call the little s.o.b. 'kravitz'


Hmmmm ...., I could call her Mini Kravitz.


----------



## JW Frogen

Ringel05 said:


> Don't let him loose in my neighborhood.  Me big white hunter.



I found that funny but I have a Best of the West Geronimo action figure who is weeping.


----------



## AllieBaba

There's always Sandy...


----------



## PixieStix

Name him after a nut, cashew, acorn or even peanut, But walnut would just be wrong


----------



## Care4all

I was gonna say peanut....or goober


----------



## Ringel05

JW Frogen said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let him loose in my neighborhood.  Me big white hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that funny but I have a Best of the West Geronimo action figure who is weeping.
Click to expand...


Have you been watching old 70s environmental ads?


----------



## Anguille

strollingbones said:


> what, no pic???? come on now.....show us the squirrelly...i would name its ass ...lucky


Photo coming if I can get her to sit still and pose.


----------



## HUGGY

Anguille said:


> I'm caring for a 6 week baby squirrel with pneumonia. She has a good chance for recovery and release back into the wild.
> 
> Meanwhile she needs a name.
> 
> I'm wavering between Schmutzele/Schmutzie and Cliquot. Any other suggestions???



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQXEny-BzKc&feature=related]YouTube - The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle Trailer[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

still no pics?


----------



## Anguille

strollingbones said:


> still no pics?


----------



## Anguille




----------



## Anguille




----------



## Valerie

Cute!  So you named him Cliquot?


----------



## Ravi

Name him Deja Vu. There's something familiar about this thread...


----------



## JW Frogen

Anguille said:


>



A real bonsai squirrel needs its tail twisted with wire into the shape of winds and setting suns.


----------



## masquerade

Anguille said:


> I'm caring for a 6 week baby squirrel with pneumonia. She has a good chance for recovery and release back into the wild.
> 
> Meanwhile she needs a name.
> 
> I'm wavering between Schmutzele/Schmutzie and Cliquot. Any other suggestions???



Awwwwww .. how sweet.  

One cold rainy spring day, my cat caught a baby woodchuck.  It was so tiny!  My husband and son took care of that little woodchuck, feeding it several times a day and night.  He used to follow my husband around the backyard, thinking he was it's mother.  lol  But, because it's illegal to keep a wild animal, we had to get rid of him.  There was no letting him go in the woods behind our house because he'd just come strolling back over to us ... his adopted family.  So off he went in the car to the local town forest where my husband set him free.

We named him Woody.


----------



## masquerade

xsited1 said:


> Speed bump.



LOL ~ That's horrible!  So horrible I'm hysterical!  lol

This morning as I was driving, I watched a squirrel tightrope across a main road, high up on a telephone wire.  He kept slipping, but catching his balance as I thought ... this little guy is going to plummet to his death.  Drop to the ground and be run over.  Thump .. thump.  Speedbump!


----------



## Si modo

Ringel05 said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let him loose in my neighborhood.  Me big white hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that funny but I have a Best of the West Geronimo action figure who is weeping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been watching old 70s environmental ads?
Click to expand...

I don't litter because of that dude.


----------



## JW Frogen

Yeah, he pulled my heart strings too, no litter.

Still, if there was gold where he was standing I would kill him in a heartbeat.


----------



## Douger

Name it
Avocadoeatin'motherfucker !


----------



## L.K.Eder

Anguille said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> still no pics?
Click to expand...


lemme guess, anguille?

you are female?


----------



## editec

You should call it REX.

Cause sooner or later it's going to start chewing, and when it does.. it REX your house.

Trust me on this.  

When I was a kid I  befriended our local squirrels.

And they got into my house by chewing right through TWO wooden doors (boy was my dad pleased!) to get into our house when we went on vacation and I wasn't feeding them.

The only more destructive (but painfully cute) rodent you can own is a chinchilla.


----------



## Ringel05

JW Frogen said:


> Yeah, he pulled my heart strings too, no litter.
> 
> Still, if there was gold where he was standing I would kill him in a heartbeat.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to JW Frogen again.


----------



## uscitizen

Are squirrels smart enough to learn the name we give them?


----------



## Anguille

Valerie said:


> Cute!  So you named him Cliquot?


Yes and she's a girl squirrel.


----------



## Paulie

Can we have a picture of squirrel and mommy?


----------



## Anguille

I don't think I want to be called a "squirrel mommy". What do you think I am? Nuts?

I don't don't even like it when someone refers to me as my dog's mommy. It's a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## HUGGY

Name for skverrel? "Rocky"  unless it is a girrel skverrel.


----------



## Dis

Roadkill.


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jrdb0LkQCU]YouTube - Amazing Squirrel Fights off Crows - Protects Dead Friend's Body[/ame]


----------



## Anguille

Amazing video! 

By coincidence, it happens that the reason Cliquot ended up in my care is because she was being attacked by crows.


----------



## hjmick

Barb said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm caring for a 6 week baby squirrel with pneumonia. She has a good chance for recovery and release back into the wild.
> 
> Meanwhile she needs a name.
> 
> I'm wavering between Schmutzele/Schmutzie and Cliquot. Any other suggestions???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky! You know, Rock and Bullwinkle...
Click to expand...


That would be Rocket J. Squirrel...


----------



## Big Black Dog

Anguille said:


> I'm caring for a 6 week baby squirrel with pneumonia. She has a good chance for recovery and release back into the wild.
> 
> Meanwhile she needs a name.
> 
> I'm wavering between Schmutzele/Schmutzie and Cliquot. Any other suggestions???



Call the squirrel "SUPPER".  Both fried squirrel or squirrel pie is mighty fine eating.  Keep it around to fatten it up and then show it the skillet.


----------



## Dante

Anguille said:


> I'm caring for a 6 week baby squirrel with pneumonia. She has a good chance for recovery and release back into the wild.
> 
> Meanwhile she needs a name.
> 
> I'm wavering between Schmutzele/Schmutzie and Cliquot.
> 
> Any other suggestions???




Dinner?


----------



## Anguille

Dante said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm caring for a 6 week baby squirrel with pneumonia. She has a good chance for recovery and release back into the wild.
> 
> Meanwhile she needs a name.
> 
> I'm wavering between Schmutzele/Schmutzie and Cliquot.
> 
> Any other suggestions???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner?
Click to expand...

Redneck!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

"I name him...Flounder".

"Why Flounder??"

(burp) "Why not??"


----------



## Anguille

Dante said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm caring for a 6 week baby squirrel with pneumonia. She has a good chance for recovery and release back into the wild.
> 
> Meanwhile she needs a name.
> 
> I'm wavering between Schmutzele/Schmutzie and Cliquot.
> 
> Any other suggestions???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner?
Click to expand...

Actually that's quite appropriate considering that this baby squirrel is so cute you just want to gobble her up!!

She is soooooo playful and affectionate!


----------



## LeeRoy

Once i was in Russia and watched people called and fed squirrels in the park. I don't know why but those animals responded to the name Katya. As i was explained, all squirrels in Russia are called by female name Katya )) Odd people these russians, aren't they?


----------



## strollingbones

put a fucking shirt on leroy


----------



## saveliberty

1.  Squirrelbert.
2.  Chatters.
3.  Damette (for when she chews something she shouldn't)
4.  Cheeky.
5.  Coffee (in regards to the illness and too much energy) alt. spelling Coughy
6.  Jade (she seemed to like the plant)
7.  Doe (as in donuts)

I'm trying to name a rodent.  Definitely time to go to bed.


----------



## Sunshine

Anguille said:


> I'm caring for a 6 week baby squirrel with pneumonia. She has a good chance for recovery and release back into the wild.
> 
> Meanwhile she needs a name.
> 
> I'm wavering between Schmutzele/Schmutzie and Cliquot. Any other suggestions???



Fuzzy Butt.


----------



## Anguille

strollingbones said:


> put a fucking shirt on leroy



That's rather a long name for a little squirrel.


----------



## WillowTree

Anguille said:


>



Jaysus Anguille,, if looks could kill.. look at that face! You better get him outta the house soon.. or we'll have to call pathology.


----------



## Anguille

Latest pic of Cliquot. She has doubled in size!


----------



## Anguille

Cliquot a few weeks ago:


----------



## Big Fitz

Squiggy... or Lenny


----------



## saveliberty

Anguille said:


> Latest pic of Cliquot. She has doubled in size!



Its an optical illusion.  The squirrel is actually quite small see Lincoln's head from a penny?


----------



## Big Fitz

Das a cute sqoil you gots dere.


----------



## xotoxi

French Tickler


----------



## Big Fitz

Daddy.  I want a squirrel.  Not just any squirrel... a TRAINED squirrel.


----------



## Anguille

A friend with photo editing skills sent me this.


----------



## Valerie

Anguille said:


> A friend with photo editing skills sent me this.





Cute!   



I thought I spotted Cliquot on the WBF welter weight undercard too..He sure gets around!  


http://www.brady-quinn.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/file51-38.jpg


----------



## saveliberty

Cliquot is working on the Emerald Nut spokesquirel contract.


----------

